# What part of the definition of illegal does this society not understand?



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Free Markets depend on free trade which depends on dealings between willing buyers and sellers of property enforced by the standards of laws that protect property rights of individuals. We are all capitalists trading, bartering, bargaining, buying, and selling property, whether it be ideas, commodities, services, functions, actions, and/or access.
The markets are a muddled mess because the standards set by laws designed to serve the purpose of protecting property rights are not being enforced. Until this problem is solved, we will be faced with the dilemma of choosing between unpleasant alternatives and having to deal with the unpleasant predicament of being indentured slaves to the lawless. The "good" are being punished for being "good". The producers are being forced to serve the looters and moochers. What part of the definition of illegal does this society not understand?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Addressing problems before they become dilemmas that require choices between unpleasant "lesser than two evil alternatives" or worse yet predicaments that create “it is what it is” conditions that we feel we can no longer change and must learn to live with, is critical to our survival.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

General,
I'm on board with your first statement but admit I'm a little confused by the second. Can you elaborate on that for me?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Problems, Dilemmas, Predicaments, and Paradoxes*

The best time to solve a problem is when we sense that there is a problem. Taking the time to address and properly define the problem leads to solutions to that problem and prevents problem creep from rearing its ugly head. Not addressing problems usually creates dilemmas that by definition create unpleasant conditions and circumstances that require choices between unpleasant alternatives ... "the lesser of two evils". Not making the tough decisions that dilemmas require, lead to predicaments ... muddled messes, deadlocks, impasses, binds, fixes, pickles, jams, spots, hot water ... that by definition are so complicated that "cutting the baby in half" seems to be the only solution, so they are tolerated and managed because the solution to the problem is made to seem worse than the problem itself ... political correctness.

It is the paradox of "do gooder altruists" doing harm to good people by trying to help other people at the expense of those good people they harm as a consequence of not properly addressing and defining the problem of illegal immigration.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats your point??:confused1:Quite frankly I don't understand a freaking thing you are trying to say:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MAYBE.. IF some of the true blooded Americans [white /black / purple/whatever.. Would get off there [ somebody owes me something/ moocher lazy/ that's to hard of work for me.. ass. The immigration problem 
wouldn't be half as bad as it is. As long as the blue are handing out the checks,,, The lazy will continue.. ,, But then, look around . The younger
generation ,, MY kids,, are too smart for manual labor. [thank god]..
face it guys ,, were a dieing breed,[ the manual laborer] ..here in the US.
CUT off Government hand outs , and you'll have more helpers than you can shake a stick at. good thing/ bad thing ? Who knows ,, weed them out.
It's a start. The immigrates are here to WORK. are we ?:blink:


sorry for the layman's term's general.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Whats your point??:confused1:Quite frankly I don't understand a freaking thing you are trying to say:whistling2:


 Thats seems to be the way the general like to post....A little hard to understand a bit technical maybe to technical..nothing against the general..But maby speak more like a man in the field...Not like a man behind a desk...Once again no disrespect toward the general


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Field General said:


> The best time to solve a problem is when we sense that there is a problem. Taking the time to address and properly define the problem leads to solutions to that problem and prevents problem creep from rearing its ugly head. Not addressing problems usually creates dilemmas that by definition create unpleasant conditions and circumstances that require choices between unpleasant alternatives ... "the lesser of two evils". Not making the tough decisions that dilemmas require, lead to predicaments ... muddled messes, deadlocks, impasses, binds, fixes, pickles, jams, spots, hot water ... that by definition are so complicated that "cutting the baby in half" seems to be the only solution, so they are tolerated and managed because the solution to the problem is made to seem worse than the problem itself ... political correctness.
> 
> It is the paradox of "do gooder altruists" doing harm to good people by trying to help other people at the expense of those good people they harm as a consequence of not properly addressing and defining the problem of illegal immigration.


Translation
The lessor of two evils means,,,,making two bad decisions, which leads to his main point, "cutting the baby in half". The story of King Solomon, on who owns the baby http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judgment_of_Solomon here's a quick wiki read.

After reading the link, you will see the FG is trying to say, our leaders need to do the right thing, instead of trying to make everyone happy to win their vote

And field General,,,,double negatives are a no no, same with so many adjectives


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Glad I'm not smokin weed and reading this thread.....it could really screw with my head


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> MAYBE.. IF some of the true blooded Americans [white /black / purple/whatever.. Would get off there [ somebody owes me something/ moocher lazy/ that's to hard of work for me.. ass. The immigration problem
> wouldn't be half as bad as it is. As long as the blue are handing out the checks,,, The lazy will continue.. ,, But then, look around . The younger
> generation ,, MY kids,, are too smart for manual labor. [thank god]..
> face it guys ,, were a dieing breed,[ the manual laborer] ..here in the US.
> ...


:drink:i'll drink to that !! :thumbsup: i agree with ya!!


----------

